
Fab.com Runs $8M TV Ad Campaign, Expects $25M In 2012 Facebook Ads - tomio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/10/18/fab-com-runs-8m-national-tv-ad-expects-25m-in-2012-facebook-ads/
======
nicholassmith
I was wondering why I'd seen so many more Fab ad's on Facebook recently, two
out of the 300 people in my friends network have liked the page, so it ends up
pretty much dead centre of my news feed a few times a day.

